# Tiger Meet '09



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I saw this kit in the Hobby Store and just had to give it a try. It's the 1/72 Italeri F-16A Tiger Meet '09. A fun little kit I threw together for the Rochester, MN Hope it don't Snow show..... Wish me Luck...


----------



## RLCarlos (Dec 25, 2006)

Very Cool pattern:thumbsup:


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Like the Camo......you should give that to the makers of ACE COMBAT...


----------

